# Justification, Forgiveness, and Pardon



## mgkortus (Sep 25, 2017)

1) How are these three concepts, justification, forgiveness, and pardon, related? What is the unifying idea behind all three?

2) How are these three concepts each distinct?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 25, 2017)

It would help if you could tease out a wee bit of what you are seeking here as I am hesitant to assume where you are going. Here is a first stab at your questions.

If you are _justified _you have been judicially declared innocent (exonerated, absolved, vindicated).
If you have been _forgiven_, you are not innocent; your guilt and the consequences of your guilt remain.
If you have been pardoned, the consequences you are due from your guilt have been set aside.

Biblically,
- Our _justification _is an _alien righteousnes_s, that of another, Our Lord.
- Our _forgiveness _(dismissal of debt owed) comes by our faith in the object of that faith, He who bore our guilt and satisfied the consequences of our guilt.
- Our _pardon _comes from our repentance and the free grace of God in granting our pardon that has been secured by Our Lord (WCF 15:1-3).
- _Faith_, followed by _repentance_ (see Auchterarder Creed) are the _first fruits_ of our quickening (regeneration).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gforce9 (Sep 25, 2017)

Matt,
I think Richard Gaffin has made an excellent case that all these are resultant of union with Christ.


----------

